# Moving threads?



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey Horn mods, 

Are all of the horn threads on the forum going to be moved here, or is this the new jump off spot for related discussion?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

I think it would be beneficial to move them over here to get some more content.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

that would probably take forever to move them all here


----------

